# Hola a tod@s.Mi primera instalacion Gentoo.

## shyhz

Hola a tod@s. 

Primeramente quiero presentarme ya que es mi primera vez  aquí.

Me llamo Javier y soy de Valencia España. Espero que me podáis ayudar-guiar en esta andadura tan tediosa para un novato en este sistema. 

Recurro a vosotros por que quiero instalar Gentoo en dos pc, aunque el primero sera un portátil. Lo que me gustaría saber es que enlaces seguir para la instalación de este sistema ya que no se si los que estoy viendo valdrán hoy en dia  :Sad: 

Los que tenéis mas experiencia me podréis ayudar mejor en que enlaces seguir para mi portátil,no quiero seguir algo que no me valga. Lo que me quedo claro es que hay que seguir desde el stage3  :Very Happy: 

Quiero instalar por wifi, supongo que como en Debian es mas fácil instalar por wep en vez de  wpa, así que no es un problema cambiar a wep para instalar el sistema.

El portátil es de hace año y medio es un i7 con una grafica Ati por si hiciese falta.

No se si se me escapa algo pero de seguro que si es así os daréis cuenta enseguida.

Un saludo muy grande y sobretodo daros las gracias por adelantado.

Javier

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> por wep en vez de wpa

 

¿? me parece que eso no tiene nada que ver.

En cuanto al la instalación empieza por leerte los manuales de gentoo.org sin prisas, empieza por instalar en un ordenador y manten la conexion con el otro para leer mientras instalas, si algun punto concreto no entiendes vuelve por aqui y plantealo, seguro que alguien estará encantado de responderte.

¡animo!.

----------

## shyhz

Gracias por tu respuesta y tus animos Esteban  :Wink: 

No se si aquí es igual que en Debian pero si la conexion a wifi es por wpa es mas complicado que por wep que es sin suplicant, no se como estara ahora el tema. De todos modos estoy en ello leyendo todo lo que puedo sobre gentoo.

Un sludo.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Te pongo en par de enlaces que te pueden interesar:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml

El primero es la guía básica de instalación de gentoo y el segundo trata aspectos aplicables especialmente a los ordenadores portátiles.

En cuanto a la instalación te aconsejo que la primera vez utilices una conexión de red cableada para evitar los problemas wireless. Si te es imposible prueba con un cd-minimal en los dos ordenadores y haz la instalación donde la interfaz de red sea reconocida automáticamente. Si esto tampoco ocurre te queda la posibilidad de instalar gentoo desde otra distribución linux (que tenga la red funcionando).

----------

## agdg

Si vas a instalar por wifi, lo más sencillo es arrancar un LiveCD, conectarse a la wifi, abrir una terminal y comenzar la instalación.

El LiveCD puede ser de cualquier distribución, desde la propia LiveDVD de gentoo a un LiveCD de Ubuntu que tengas por ahí. Tal vez lo más cómodo sea arrancar un Live, configurar un servidor ssh y hacer la instalación en remoto desde el sobremesa. Y recuerda, si es tu primera instalación, necesitarás algún que otro día para documentarte e instalar un sistema funcional. 

Paciencia y suerte.

----------

## shyhz

Gracias por vuestras recomendaciones a los dos. La segunda guía que pone quilosaq no la había visto me vendrá muy bien muchas gracias  :Very Happy: 

La primera guía  es la que estoy siguiendo y aunque me cuesta un poco por la densidad que tiene, creo que me estoy aclarando bastante bien. Bueno... tengo dudas de cosas, pero me las estoy anotando bien para exponéroslas.

Adelanto la primera, es la mas chorra, pero me limita mucho de no poder instalar el sistema en solo una partición. Se puede instalar en solo un partición ext4 sin tener que crear otra ext2 para el arranque? En todos los manuales parce que obliguen a tener una partición ext2 para el arranque. Se que de esta manera el kernel tendré que compilarlo manualmente pero eso no me importa.

La idea de instalar desde un LiveCD a través de ssh es buena, pero no tengo idea de como va, me  sorprendido mucho esto agdg :O

El otro sobremesa en el que quiero instalar Gentoo ahora mismo esta formateado para instalar Gentoo ya que es un P4 muy viejo, ademas también va por wifi. Mi idea es tener apunto el portátil antes para luego compilar todo para el sobremesa que es mas lento.

Si se pude hacer desde un LiveCD y instalar en el mismo PC seria lo ideal para mi, ya que no tengo posibilidad de instalarlo de otra manera que no sea wifi. 

Si arrancara desde un LiveCD de LMDE por ej. se podría de alguna manera instalar Gentoo?, como metería el netinstall de Gentoo si el lector tiene el netinstall de Gentoo? Estaba pensando en montar la iso en un cdrom virtual a ver si desde hay me dejase. Es posible?

De no ser asi no me toca otra que cambiar el router WEP que me sera mas fácil que con WPA para la instalación desde el netinstall Gentoo.

Muchas gracias por todo.

Salodos a tod@s

JavierLast edited by shyhz on Tue Jan 17, 2012 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Si tuvieras otro linux instalado con la conexion wifi funcionando hacer el chroot e instalar gentoo se volvería bastante más fácil.

----------

## shyhz

Eso parece pero no dispongo mas que de hacer una única partición en el HD  :Sad:  Aun teniendo otro PC me gustaría aprender a hacerlo en el mismo sin depender de otro.

A ver si me podéis aclarar si es obligado tener una partición ext2 para el arranque.

Un saludo Esteban.

Javier

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> A ver si me podéis aclarar si es obligado tener una partición ext2 para el arranque. 

 

Pues yo creo que no necesitas más que una partición para instalar gentoo, ni ninguna otra distro, se aconseja usar una partición pequeña al principio de disco duro con formato fat o vfat o ext2 pero no creo que sea imprescindible en absoluto, creo que hace tiempo si era necesario por lo del primer mega pero sin que pueda darte una una explicación en la actualidad (hace ya varios años con grub e incluso con lilo) eso ha dejado de ser un problema o al menos a mi no me ha pasado claro que hay sistemas operativos como opensolaris que pueden darte algun quebradero de cabeza si los quieres instalar despues.

Por si sirve para lanzarte te diré como tengo instalado gentoo en el portatil: *Quote:*   

> Disco /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
> 
> Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 como puedes ver hay dos particiones HPFS/NTFS que entre las dos ocupan 41GB antes de gentoo y despues hay otra particion extendida con la swap y otro linux. Asi que me atrevo a decir que por muy aconsejable que sea no es necesario como tampoco es necesario para ejecutar genkernel, eso si, si compilas con genkernel, tienes que anotar a mano en grub.conf la entrada del nuevo kernel y su correspondiente initrd.

EDITO:

Para aclarar que el grub lo tengo instalado en /dev/sda3 que es la particion de gentoo y con ese grub arranco w7 y el almacen /dev/sda6 que antes era otro linux y ahora es mi /home.

----------

## shyhz

Gracias por la aclaración, por unos momentos creí que no podria instalarlo en una única partición ext4.

Si también funciona el genkernel sobre una partición ext4 me vendrá bien para compilarlo mas rápido, me anotare la entrada de el kernel para el grub.Gracias.

A pesar de que Gentoo tiene que compilar, espero que con 8 gb no me haga falta una partición swap :S 

A ver si pongo mis dudas esta misma tarde.

Saludos a tod@s

Javier

----------

## gringo

no te hace falta una partición separada para /boot ( o la que sea). 

Hay casos en los que si es imprescindible una partición boot p.ej., pero si te hiciera falta ya lo sabrías  :Wink: 

Por lo del swap, casi te diría que si la hicieras, aunque fuera una pequeña. Si no puedes crear una partición separada para swap, siempre puedes crear un archivo de intercambio, al igual que lo hace windows.

Por el tema de la wifi / soporte wpa yo no me preocuparía, simplemente usa un livecd soporte tu hardware y arreando, no tiene mas que esto creo yo. Bájate el stage3 y sigue la guía para hacer la instalación. Si en algún momento tienes que interrumpir la instalación por lo que sea no pasa nada, simplemente retómalo despues donde lo hayas dejado.

Tan sólo una sugerencia : es muy importante que entiendas lo que vas haciendo, al principio es complicado porque hay mucho nombre raro, pero te ahorrarás mas de una sorpresa si vas simplemente metiendo comandos a lo loco. 

Recuerda que gentoo no es una distro común, básicamente tu te lo guisas y tu te lo comes.

saluetes y bienvenido !

----------

## shyhz

Gracias por la bienvenida gringo   :Very Happy: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no te hace falta una partición separada para /boot ( o la que sea). 
> 
> Hay casos en los que si es imprescindible una partición boot p.ej., pero si te hiciera falta ya lo sabrías 
> 
> 

 Entonces lo tengo mas que claro, gracias por la confirmación.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por lo del swap, casi te diría que si la hicieras, aunque fuera una pequeña. Si no puedes crear una partición separada para swap, siempre puedes crear un archivo de intercambio, al igual que lo hace windows.

 

Mmm si pudiera evitarme hacer una partición extendida mejor, pero si viera que no hay mas remedio tendría que hacerla para hacer una swap de 2gb.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tan sólo una sugerencia : es muy importante que entiendas lo que vas haciendo, al principio es complicado porque hay mucho nombre raro, pero te ahorrarás mas de una sorpresa si vas simplemente metiendo comandos a lo loco. 

 

Quiero estudiarmelo antes de comenzar la instalación. lo mas seguro es que me lo instale en una maquina virtual primero para tenerlo un poco mas fácil. Se agradece el consejo gringo  :Wink: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por el tema de la wifi / soporte wpa yo no me preocuparía, simplemente usa un livecd soporte tu hardware y arreando, no tiene mas que esto creo yo. Bájate el stage3 y sigue la guía para hacer la instalación. Si en algún momento tienes que interrumpir la instalación por lo que sea no pasa nada, simplemente retómalo después donde lo hayas dejado.

 

Esto es lo que expuse mas arriba y me interesa mucho.

Si por ejemplo instalo desde un LiveCD y bajo el stage3 como me dices, como tendría que hacer para instalar el estage 3 en la partición? Perdona que aquí vaya perdido, de esta manera seria mas practico y no me aria falta hacer una consola virtual lo instalaria directamente. A ver si me podéis echar una mano en esto y esta misma tarde me pongo manos a la obra  :Twisted Evil: 

Muchas gracias.

Saludos a tod@s 

Javier

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Si por ejemplo instalo desde un LiveCD y bajo el stage3 como me dices, como tendría que hacer para instalar el estage 3 en la partición? 

 

para instalar gentoo realmente lo único que necesitas es tener un sistema linux corriendo desde el que luego desempaquetas el stage3 a su destino y te metes con el chroot para seguir trabajando en el que será tu futuro gentoo.

Gentoo te ofrece un minimal livecd como base para empezar a trabajar pero no tienes que usar este livecd ni mucho menos, puedes escoger el livecd que mas te guste siempre y cuando soporte tu hardware y tengas las herramientas necesarias para trabajar. Incluso no tienes que usar un livecd, yo he hecho varias instalaciones de gentoo en las que simplemente pinchaba el disco duro a una máquina con linux corriendo y hacía la instalación desde ahi. En un portátil esto es mas engorroso por el hecho de tener que desmontar para poder sacar el disco duro, pero que sepas que esto se puede hacer sin problema alguno. Incluso hay mas posibilidades de hacerlo pero no te quiero marear ahora con esto.

Esto de poder usar cualquier livecd para poder instalar gentoo suena raro al principio pero es que realmente "gentoo" es el stage3 que desempaquetas, el livecd es una herramienta mas.

Dicho todo esto : si no vas a usar el livecd de gentoo habrá cosas que no son necesarias como tener que configurar la red manualmente. El livecd que uses tendrá sus propias herramientas para esto.

Realmente el proceso de instalación es siempre el mismo :

- bajarse el stage3 que corresponda

- arrancar un sistema linux que tenga acceso al medio donde va a estar tu gentoo

- particionar si fuera necesario

- desempaquetar el stage3 a su destino final

- chroot

- puesta a punto de gentoo

- reiniciar

Ante la duda sigue la guía y plantea aqui problemas que surjan.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## shyhz

Una vez mas muchas gracias gringo creo que a quedado bastante claro si tengo alguna duda mas en esto os comentare de nuevo  :Very Happy: 

Aprovecho y pongo mis dudas, con vuestro permiso voy a enumerarlas para que me sea más fácil preguntaros. Iré ampliando las dudas que me sigan surgiendo, ahora mismo estoy leyendo sobre las variables USE.

(1)- Para las CFLAGS Y CXXFLAGS es mejor utilizar la opción “native” y que detecte automáticamente nuestro procesador con sus instrucciones, o le pongo el especifico de mi arquitectura i7 “core2”?

Ej.

```

CFLAGS="-march=native" o CFLAGS="-march="core2"
```

Native no se si automáticamente me aplicara las instrucciones que tiene mi procesador:

MMX, SSE(1,2,3S,4.1,4.2), EM64T, VT-x

Lo que más me preocupa es que no coja las instrucciones SSE4.1 – SSE4.2

Con core2 me ara funcionar las instrucciones mas nuevas de mi procesador? o manualmente tendré que indicarle que instrucciones tiene que manejar, en caso de que algunas no las detecte?

Sigo en otro post que no me deja poner todo en uno solo.

----------

## shyhz

(2)- Según el punto 6.b configurar Portage del manual: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

```

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server
```

A la hora de escoger. Me gustaría un sistema 64bits, pero desconozco si pudiera tener problemas escoger "no-multilib" con algunos programas. Ej. Wine.

Si no fuera recomendable no-multilib, seria mejor escoger desktop[2] o la opción [1] ?

Un saludo a tod@s 

Javier

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola y bienvenido a la comunidad shyhz, te comento que al momento de realizar una instalación de gentoo tienes disponibles los siguientes perfiles (al menos estos me aparecen a mi   :Razz:  ):

 *Quote:*   

> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0
> 
>   [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/selinux
> ...

 

por lo que puedes ver hay perfiles para escoger, y si mal no tengo entendido lo que consigues al seleccionar un perfil es ajustar basicamente las variables USE a tus necesidades de entorno de trabajo, y como notarás hay perfiles tanto para entorno gnome y para kde (el mio está seleccionado kde puesto que este es el entorno que instalé).

Yo en lo personal te recomendaría mantener compatibilidad con los paquetes de 32bits, pero desconozco como son las instalaciones no-multilib así que en eso no puedo ayudarte mucho.

Como te habras dado cuenta, gentoo es un sistema que se caracteriza por ser hecho a medida y que es sumamente flexible en sus configuraciones, que lo que necesita para ser instalado es, una conexión a internet que de preferencia sea rapida (aunque yo hice mi primera instalación con 128kbps y es algo tardado bajar todos los paquetes), y un "sistema linux corriendo" como bien dice gringo, pero para lo que te sirve ese livecd o livedvd es para tener un entorno gráfico con el cual trabajar y poder leer el manual comodamente, recuerda que luego de instalar el sistema base tendrás que instalar el servidor X y posteriormente un entorno gráfico a tu elección puesto que hay muchos, te dejo el link de entornos gráficos.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/?catid=desktop

Espero haber ayudado aunque sea un poco.

Saludos y bienvenido de nuevo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shyhz

Gracias por tu bienvenida Miguel, se agradece  :Very Happy: 

Gracias por tu opinión , al igual que tu ante la duda preferiría poner la opción 4, aunque desconozco también que diferencia hay entre especificar un escritorio Gnome-Kde de la opción 3 desktop a secas. Quiero instalar Lxde.

Me hubiese gustado instalarlo esta misma tarde pero entre que tenia estas dudas y que me surgieron un par de cosas en casa, me a sido imposible ponerme con ello. 

Si mañana se me despejan estas dudas comenzare la instalación de buena mañana.

Un saludo Miguel.

Javier

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola de nuevo shyhz, algo se me quedó en el tintero, y aunque gringo ya te lo respondió, te aporto mi granito de arena   :Very Happy:  :

 *Quote:*   

> Si por ejemplo instalo desde un LiveCD y bajo el stage3 como me dices, como tendría que hacer para instalar el estage 3 en la partición?

 

En lo personal, como no tengo un gran ancho de banda, cuando instalé gentoo en mi portatil lo que hice fué un día antes bajarme el stage3 de cualquier mirror, http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml lo encontrars en la ruta releases/amd64/autobuilds/, y bajarme una imagen del arbol de portage, en la ruta snapshots/ (así de paso puedes usar los mismos archivos para tu portatil y tu desktop y no perder tiempo descargando algo que ya tienes  :Very Happy:  ).

por ejemplo para estos servidores serían:

stage3

http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-20120112.tar.bz2

portage

http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Luego de haber descargado ambos archivos los cargo a una memoria usb, yo en lo personal utilizo un liveDVD de gentoo o uno de Sabayon que era la distro que utilizaba antes y que por ser derivada de gentoo funciona bien   :Very Happy:  , entonces una vez booteo con el DVD de sabayon particiono con las herramientas gráficas, y luego sigo el handbook paso a paso y cuando me solicita los comprimidos de stage3 y portage lo que hago es copiarlos como si de cualquier archivo se tratase al directorio /mnt/gentoo, con cp, regularmente la ruta es mas o menos así:

```
#cp /media/nombre-usb/archivo.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo
```

y luego continuas con la instalación normalmente, con el chrooting, kernel, grub, etc.

Ten paciencia y guiate del handbook y la instalación será exitosa.

Saludos

----------

## shyhz

Hola de nuevo.

Bueno acabo de empezar y ya tengo mi primer tropezon, empiezo bien.  :Sad: 

No puedo copiar el portage a mi directorio de instalacion.

Estoy siguiendo los pasos del handbook.

Primero descomprimi sin problemas los archivos de stage3 como me dicen en el handbook

```
/home/sabayonuser/stage3.tar.bz2 /install/mnt/gentoo
```

Ahora el handbook me indica lo siguiente para instalar:

```
tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

Lo adapto a mi instalacion y me queda de la siguiente manera:

```
tar xvjf /home/sabayonuser/portage.tar.bz2 -C /install/gentoo/usr

```

Me dice lo siguiente:

```
tar: /install/gentoo/usr: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

```

He comprobado que este la carpeta y esta.

He probado tambien quitando la -C que no se para que es, pero me sigue lanzando el mismo error. Es extraño que me lo lanze, despues de haber instalado previamente el stage3 sin problemas.

Esta es la segunda vez que lo hago, en la primera por miedo a ser algun fallo mio, formatee la particion para intentarlo de nuevo.Pero sige igual   :Sad: 

No se que hacer,desconozco por que ocurre esto  :Crying or Very sad: 

Un saludo para to@s y gracias por adelantado.

Javier

----------

## esteban_conde

tienes que descomprimir en el mismo directorio que hayas descomprimido la raiz + usr, es decir:

supongamos que tienes las fuentes en /home/usuario/stage3.tar.bz2 y tienes montada la particion en /mnt/gentoo.

para descomprimir hay que hacer lo que tu has hecho(me ha parecido que lo has hecho bien), te situas en /home/usruario/ y ejecutas tar xvfjp stage* -C /mnt/gentoo/ 

Como ya te he dicho eso es correcto, has creado el arbol de directorios en /mnt/gentoo/ y por tanto ahí existe un directorio usr es decir el portage lo tienes que descomprimir en /mnt/gentoo/usr/ es decir desde el directorio donde tengas el portage.tar.bz2 tienes que ejecutar tar xvfjp portage.tar.bz2 -c /mnt/gentoo/usr/ y eso es todo luego sigues como dice el handbook algo asi como mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev y mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc seguido de chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash para empezar a usar portage.

----------

## shyhz

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida Esteban.

Bueno he vuelto a descomprimir y... buala!! ya esta. Creo que he tenido algun tipo de error a la hora de escribirlo   :Embarassed: 

Bueno ahora me manda la configuracion de compilación. Con lo de la cflags.

Gracias de nuevo Esteban continuo con la instalación  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo

Javier

----------

## shyhz

Bueno estoy dentro de chroot!! Me a costado bastante pero me gusta aprender las cosas bien.

Acabo de configurar las locale-gen y el desktop a GNOME ya que utilizare LXDE y suele tener cosas de gnome asi que por si acaso lo puse asi.

El make.conf me quedo asi no se se tendra que añadir alguna cosa mas:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 x264 gnome -qt4 -kde X dbus gtk"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

# Lenguaje

LINGUAS="es en"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.ovh.net/$

```

Ahora supongo que tendre que poner la contraseña de root y un user. Luego instalar kernel, las X con LXDE y poner GRUB.

Un saludo a tod@s

Javier

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> sse4_1 sse4_2

 

esas USEs no existen en portage hasta donde yo se, puedes eliminarlas.

te voy a pegar mi make.conf para que veas hasta que punto de personalización puedes llegar pero NUNCA JAMÁS lo uses para tu sistema, úsalo solo como orientación.  

Uso el perfil desktop/gnome, no uso gnome3 si no gnome2 : 

```
USE_BLOCK="-kde -qt4 -eds -esd -kerberos -ldap -fam -berkdb -gdbm -ipv6 -tcpd -mng -cleartype -zeroconf -gtk3 -pulseaudio"

USE_SYS="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 bash-completion pic nptl threads java network-cron udev v4l"

USE_MEDIA="dga flac ffmpeg theora networkmanager nsplugin gphoto2 lcdfilter vaapi dvb samba vpx dv introspection archive faac"

USE="${USE_BLOCK} ${USE_MEDIA} ${USE_SYS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

EBEEP_IGNORE="1"

EPAUSE_IGNORE="1"

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek plustek_pp"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 ppc ppc64 arm"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 ppc ppc64 arm"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -maes -msse4.2 -msse4.1 \

-mno-movbe -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mno-avx \

--param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 \

-floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -floop-block"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,--as-needed"

WANT_MP="true"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

NPTL_KERNEL_VERSION="2.6.39"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes --delete-excluded --exclude ChangeLog"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

# squash

PKGDIR="/var/portage"

DISTDIR="/var/portage"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/portage/tmp"

MAKEOPTS="-j7 -s"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="-distcc userpriv usersandbox userfetch parallel-fetch noman noinfo nodoc parallel-install -ebuild-locks"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going -q --jobs=3 --quiet-unmerge-warn --autounmask-write --fail-clean --autounmask-keep-masks"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

algunas variables si te recomiendo que las vayas poniendo como p.ej.,  INPUT_DEVICES o VIDEO_CARDS porque te van a hacer falta para las X.

Lo demás ya irá surgiendo a medida que te vayas liando y según tus necesidades.

Mis CFLAGS salen de ejecutar (lee el enlace que te he puesto en el otro hilo) :

```
cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
```

pero ten en cuenta que -march=corei7 sólo está disponible en >gcc-4.6.x. que está en ~arch ( testing).

saluetes

----------

## shyhz

Perfecto esto me a ayudado mucho gringo.

Añadire y quitare lo que me dices.

La targeta que tengo es ATI asi que supongo que le tendre que poner asi no?no me acuerdo de esto como va  :Sad: 

```

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"
```

Mirare el otro hilo, a ver si de esta manera me concreta mas lo referente a mis instrucciones. Igualmente todo lo que esta en testeo prefiero no ponerlo que acabo de empezar con Gentoo mas adelante ya veremos   :Twisted Evil: 

Por curiosidad, para que es la ultima -s que tienes?Me convendria ponerla a mi tambien?

```

MAKEOPTS="-j7 -s"

```

Pd. me sale esto al meter el codigo:

```
cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt -msse4.2 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 -mtune=core2

```

Un saludo

Javier

----------

## shyhz

Vaya, me acaba de fallar el terminal y lo he tenido que quitar, para volvera entrar como chroot.

como se aria?

veo que estoy dentro de el sistema gentoo pero no estoy logeado como chroot  :Sad: 

No se si ara falta pero supongo que si y ahora tengo que compilar el kernel.

Saludos.

Javier

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La targeta que tengo es ATI asi que supongo que le tendre que poner asi no

 

pasa lo mismo que con nvidia, tienes el driver libre y el driver del fabricante :

- ati -> el driver libre, que dependiendo de tu hardware y de tus necesidades puede ser una opción o no.

- fglrx -> el driver suministrado por ATI. Apenas he usado este driver porque es infumable en mi opinón.

Versiones modernas del driver libre tengo entendido que están ya bastante a la par con el driver binario de ATI en lo que se refiere a rendimiento sobre todo, pero depende de tu hardware.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/ati-faq.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Igualmente todo lo que esta en testeo prefiero no ponerlo que acabo de empezar con Gentoo

 

exacto, vete poco a poco. Ya tendrás tiempo de ponerte a "tunear"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Por curiosidad, para que es la ultima -s que tienes?Me convendria ponerla a mi tambien?

 

-s es para decirle a make que sea mas silencioso a la hora de trabajar y que no "escupa" todo lo que hace a la pantalla. 

Ahora mismo para un recién llegado a gentoo es irrelevante porque portage por defecto creo que ya no escupe nada del proceso de compilación ( a menos que se le diga lo contrario). Y de cualquier manera -s no funciona con todos los paquetes. 

tienes la man del make aqui p.ej. por si te interesa -> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?make

saluetes

----------

## shyhz

Perfecto entonces de momento se queda en "ati" probare primero los libres pero no creo que rindan bien. Esta ati es una 5650. 

En lo que estoy completamente deacuerdo es en que los provativos son remalos. 

Revisare todos los enlaces tranquilamente.

Perdona por mi abuso, pero ahora me encuentro en una situacion que no se que devo hacer.

He tenido que quitar la terminal por que a dado un fallo.

Veo que estoy dentro del sistema gentoo sin estar logeado como chroot, pero no se si me ara falta para continuar con el kernel :S

Igualmente he probado a emerger el genkernel y el final me dice esto:

```
sabayon / # emerge genkernel

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16

 * genkernel-3.4.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * dmraid-1.0.0.rc14.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * mdadm-3.1.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * LVM2.2.02.74.tgz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * device-mapper.1.02.22.tgz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * busybox-1.18.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * open-iscsi-2.0-872.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.41.14.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * fuse-2.7.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * unionfs-fuse-0.22.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * gnupg-1.4.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking genkernel-3.4.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16/work/genkernel-3.4.16 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16

>>> Install genkernel-3.4.16 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16/image/ category sys-kernel

 * Copying files to /var/cache/genkernel/src...

 * bash-completion.eclass has been deprecated.

 * Please update your ebuilds to use bash-completion-r1 instead.

>>> Completed installing genkernel-3.4.16 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16

 * Documentation is available in the genkernel manual page

 * as well as the following URL:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

 * This package is known to not work with reiser4.  If you are running

 * reiser4 and have a problem, do not file a bug.  We know it does not

 * work and we don't plan on fixing it since reiser4 is the one that is

 * broken in this regard.  Try using a sane filesystem like ext3 or

 * even reiser3.

 * The LUKS support has changed from versions prior to 3.4.4.  Now,

 * you use crypt_root=/dev/blah instead of real_root=luks:/dev/blah.

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16:

 * Copying files to /var/cache/genkernel/src...

 * Documentation is available in the genkernel manual page

 * as well as the following URL:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

 * This package is known to not work with reiser4.  If you are running

 * reiser4 and have a problem, do not file a bug.  We know it does not

 * work and we don't plan on fixing it since reiser4 is the one that is

 * broken in this regard.  Try using a sane filesystem like ext3 or

 * even reiser3.

 * The LUKS support has changed from versions prior to 3.4.4.  Now,

 * you use crypt_root=/dev/blah instead of real_root=luks:/dev/blah.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Y si continu con genkernel all pone esto otro:

```
sabayon usr # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.16

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linux" was not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.16

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linux" was not found!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

No se que pasara, 

Una vez mas gracias por todo

Un saludo

Javier

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola de nuevo shyhz

 *Quote:*   

> Vaya, me acaba de fallar el terminal y lo he tenido que quitar, para volvera entrar como chroot. 
> 
> como se aria? 

 

Se hace de la misma manera en la que lo realizaste la primera vez   :Smile:  , sigue el handbook para montar todas tus particiones y  la sección del chrooting, no tienes que volver a descomprimir el stage ni portage.

La verdad no uso genkernel, pero me llama la atención el error que marca:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linux" was not found! 

 

revisa hacia donde apunta tu kernel (segun el handbook) con:

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

No te desesperes que todos hemos tenido tropiezos en las primeras instalaciones, te recomiendo que sigas el handbook al pie de la letra para poder tener un sistema base funcional en tu maquina y de ahí proseguir con los siguientes manuales para entorno gráfico y demás cosas que se ajustan en la marcha  :Very Happy:  , solo es tener paciencia e ir paso a paso.

----------

## miguel_senso

no leí bien esta parte:

 *Quote:*   

> He tenido que quitar la terminal por que a dado un fallo. 
> 
> Veo que estoy dentro del sistema gentoo sin estar logeado como chroot, pero no se si me ara falta para continuar con el kernel :S 

 

si te hace falta, si mal no entiendo y por favor me corrijan si no es así, cuando se realiza el chrooting podemos accesar el sistema que hemos instalado en el disco "fisico" y dejamos el liveCD en el que estamos trabajando y del que hemos prestado su entorno gráfico, así que siempre que dejes la instalacion a medias, recuerda volver a montar particiones, y todo lo que dice el handbook (excepto configuraciones que ya hiciste como el make.conf, extraer el stage, portage, compilar el kernel etc) y sigue donde te quedaste.

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *miguel_senso wrote:*   

> recuerda volver a montar particiones,

 

Si, pero para saber si está montada la particion el comando es: mount (a secas)

----------

## shyhz

Perdonar mi tardanza, he estado un par de días liado y este fin de semana tal como se presenta, no creo que pueda tocarlo.

Gracias por vuestras aclaraciones. entonces por lo que he entendido, solo tengo que hacer esto:

Comprobar si están montados, que ahora no lo estarán.

```
# mount (a secas)
```

Si no lo estan, montarlas:

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

Y finalmente entrar como root:

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Este Lunes continuare con la instalación. Aprovechando los pequeños huecos del fin de semana,  para recopilar hasta ahora, todo lo expuesto aquí. Así podre hacer un mini manual el cual me deje las cosas aun mas claras. Así puede servirle a mas gente.

Una vez mas gracias por vuestra ayuda compañeros, sin vosotros me seria imposible instalarlo.

Un saludo a tod@s

Javier

----------

